# Setting up Printers (AHHHHHG!)

## 5a\/ag3

Hello Community, My Wife and I have been fighting in getting our printers to work in Gentoo. She has a HP Deskjet 5550(usb) and a HP Laserjet 3 (Parrallel)

She is running kernel 2.6.4-rc1 and here is what we have done.

1) We have read and followed the Printing howto from Gentoo Documentation to the letter

2) we have emerged cups

3) we have emerged foomatic

4) we have restarted the service cupsd

5) we have restarted hotplug service

6) the kernel has recognized the modules usblp, usbcore

7) we have done the PPD file config

8 ) we have emerged gimp-print and hpijs

9) we have tried the 

```

touch test.txt

echo "hello World" > test.txt

cat test.txt > /dev/usb/lp0

```

and the error message is 

```
 Permission Denied
```

 yes I am root

we do 

```
ls /dev/usb/
```

 and there is nothing there.

we have these modules loading in /etc/modules.autoload and they load find the kernel has found them

we look in usbview and there is nothing in their , when she trys to setup her printer in KDE3.2 it says it printed sucesfully but nothing prints   :Confused: 

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks in Advance

Regards sAvAgE

----------

## BobDylan

Do you have usbcore as a module or compiled in your kernel ?

Did you modprobe the module for your usb controller (usb-uhci or usb-ohci) ?

Ensure that you have correctly set up the kernel options for usb support.

----------

## 5a\/ag3

 *Quote:*   

> Do you have usbcore as a module or compiled in your kernel ?

 

It is loaded as a module and in my /etc/modules.autoload

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you modprobe the module for your usb controller (usb-uhci or usb-ohci) ?

 

module usb-ohci and uhci are not found

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensure that you have correctly set up the kernel options for usb support.

 

as per instructed in the Gentoo docs for a 2.6 kernel under Device Drivers we have usb printing as a module what other usb do I need? if this is the problem[/quote]

----------

## steel300

the modules for you udb drive in 2.6 are uhci-hcd, ehci-hcd, or ohci-hcd depending on your hardware. If it's a usb 2.0 hub, then it's ehci-hcd, otherwise it's most likely uhci-hcd.

----------

## 5a\/ag3

I added them into the kernel usb-uhci usb-ohci usb-ehci all were not found however we have a /dev/usb/lp0 file  :Confused: 

we tried printing the text file and no errors, and no printy printy *Quote:*   

> the modules for you udb drive in 2.6 are uhci-hcd, ehci-hcd, or ohci-hcd depending on your hardware. If it's a usb 2.0 hub, then it's ehci-hcd, otherwise it's most likely uhci-hcd.

 

we tried to modprob all of these and they are all in the kernel still nothing from the printer, and no error messages

----------

## potatoface

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> the modules for you udb drive in 2.6 are uhci-hcd, ehci-hcd, or ohci-hcd depending on your hardware. If it's a usb 2.0 hub, then it's ehci-hcd, otherwise it's most likely uhci-hcd.

 

----------

## jschellhaass

You should have one or the other (usb-ohci or usb-uhci) not both, depending on hardware.  The can and do interfere with each other at times.  If you have usb2 then you also need ehci.  

jeff

----------

## Rainmaker

if you unplug and plug it back in, does anything show up in your /var/log/messages?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> if you unplug and plug it back in, does anything show up in your /var/log/messages?

 

Well, you now have the dev file, you should not try to print with the cat trick nor write directly to that file, since hp printers do not understand this kind of writting procedure (so you need hpijs, thats averall an interpreter). You will need to add usbcore, uhci-hcd and usblp to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file in order to properly get them loaded in bootup. Then you need to emerge hpijs with USE="ppds" emerge hpijs, so the driver files will be created automatically, then in foomatic-gui or gnome-print-manager (or the kde-one) you can configure your printer, note that in the driver name has to be the word "hpijs", else the driver will not work. I recommend you to take a look in www.linuxprinting.org, since gentoo documentation is a bit outdated in this subject. Hpe this will help.

----------

